# "This Old House" Christmas Guide Review



## GJC (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Guys, Tell me what you think? This was a huge step for me after swinging a hammer and following Sh*t down hill for over thirty years. I guess when they say the only 2 things you need to know to be a plumber is that 1.) Sh*t runs down hill & 2.) Payday is on friday,......Isn't so true after all. :thumbsup: GregC

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/photos/0,,20320358_20705344,00.html?order=ASC&expand_all=true


----------

